# Making Photoshop's!



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

Wana Make one for me?

Name: Jasper

Pictures:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/pictures-da-pony-30125/

Can you please be creative? Thanks =]


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

oohh i want one please!
show name- Jumping Jeallybean
barn name- JJ
colors- what ever looks best
pictures:


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

are you good at cutting a horse out of one photo and pasting it onto another background? I have a picture of my horse, but I don't like the background, so I want a nicer background. I am at work right now, but will post the pictures of the horse and the background I want him up against when I get home. I'd be happy to exchange it for a sketch of your horse if you'd like.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Liz Norris said:


> are you good at cutting a horse out of one photo and pasting it onto another background? I have a picture of my horse, but I don't like the background, so I want a nicer background. I am at work right now, but will post the pictures of the horse and the background I want him up against when I get home. I'd be happy to exchange it for a sketch of your horse if you'd like.


Would you like something as in the picture above? I can do something like that for you.


----------



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow thanks!! I might have more for you to play with, but I wil PM them to you lol. I know how you like to photoshop


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

The bigger the photo's are guys, the better!


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

awe i really like it thank you.


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

Picture Perfect said:


>


i love how i have a winter jacket on on a beach lol.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes you do! :lol:


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

hehe. May i ask where you get your backgrounds from?


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't take any credit for these photo's. They are from google and other sites.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey.

I've got a request, I would love for the photo below of Chinga and I to be turned into something cooler, could you use a photo of a bigger jump. The bigger the better! And put Chinga and I going over it? Thanks!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd love one! Daisy N Duke AQHA Quarter Horse Mare. My name's Leah, if you want to incorporate that. We love pink! :] Thanks!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

sorry it has taken me so long to post these pictures. Just a reminder, I would love you to cut out my horse from the one photo and transplant it to the photo with the roses in the background. His name is Mr. O'Malley. 

When you are finished, you can post a picture of your horse and I'd be happy to sketch him/her for you in exchange.


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

name : so hott I'm smoking
rider: Danielle
barn: double d ranch


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

WOW Their great! Well he's my lil boy he doesn't have a show name he's just Buddy. Any think would be great I love the rainbow one of another buddy.


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

Liz Norris said:


> sorry it has taken me so long to post these pictures. Just a reminder, I would love you to cut out my horse from the one photo and transplant it to the photo with the roses in the background. His name is Mr. O'Malley.
> 
> When you are finished, you can post a picture of your horse and I'd be happy to sketch him/her for you in exchange.












I don't know if you like it, but I thought I would try :lol:


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh Sorry, Sorry! I forgot where i was posting :s I hope you don't mind.


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

wow! i really like these!!
Do you mind doing one for me?
In my albums. The white horse. Nice photo  thanks sooo much!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Could you make one for me?

Horse name:Rowdy

Could you make it in a feild of flowers? And can you make it look like he is parking out, or running?


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

Me please!
Show Name: Gone To The Game
Barn Name: Monster
Colors: black and lime green (like the energy drink!)
Rider: Anna Grace
Piccys: There's a lot and they're big, so I just posted links. I hope that's okay 
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/IMG_7365.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/IMG_7369.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/IMG_7170.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/IMG_7171.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/IMG_7174.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/IMG_7175.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/IMG_7186.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/IMG_7253.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/IMG_7252.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/IMG_7214.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/IMG_7206.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/IMG_7201.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/IMG_7199.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/IMG_7179.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/IMG_7199.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/MVI_7184_0001.jpg

Okay whew! You can choose


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

don't you hate it when the lasso doesn't get all the details and you forget to go back and trim it out...

(In reference to the first page.)


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Could you make one for me?

Show name: Rowdway Council
Barn name:Rowdy
colors, Pink, Gray
Owner name:Marrah

Could you make it in a feild of flowers? And can you make it look like he is parking out, or running?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry i had to make another post cuz i didnt include all the informatin you said to include. but still use that pic in the fisrt post i did please/


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

MA01 said:


> View attachment 8490
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you like it, but I thought I would try :lol:


 
I absolutely love it!!! And if you still want me to sketch your horse in return, just post the pic you want drawn. I'll get to it when I have a chance. 

Thanks again!

Liz


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

Liz Norris said:


> I absolutely love it!!! And if you still want me to sketch your horse in return, just post the pic you want drawn. I'll get to it when I have a chance.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Liz



Glad you like it.  And no thanks it's okay, I don't have a horse either :lol: Appreciate the offer though.  Please tell me if/when you want other pictures made. 

~MA01


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Too cool! If you have time.. here are some photos, I'd love to see what you can do:


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Alright guys, I am not taking anymore requests from now on please. I am going to finish up the photoshops and will be done over the next week or so. Thanks!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

The rest will be finished soon! Thanks for waiting guys.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

aww... i wanted one. lol!! let me know if you start taking requests again!! i do photoshop myself but never have time it seams to use it. my pics are all large and clear so there easy to use. i know what a pain it if to use a low quality small image. lol!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Aw I love it!! Thank you so much! :]]]


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks sooo much!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

No problem guys! Finishing up the others.

Sorry to ChingazMyBoy, but your picture is just too small and not at the correct angle to make you look like you are jumping over something bigger. 
Once again I am really sorry! If you want, I can make you a photoshop instead.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Twilight Arabians said:


> aww... i wanted one. lol!! let me know if you start taking requests again!! i do photoshop myself but never have time it seams to use it. my pics are all large and clear so there easy to use. i know what a pain it if to use a low quality small image. lol!


Alright, you will be the first person on my list if I make another photoshop thread.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Here are two more photoshops.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Great job! I'm super impressed! 
Am I on the list or is that it? No pressure


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Great job! I'm super impressed!
> Am I on the list or is that it? No pressure


Thank You! 
You're luckily the last one!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I am quite impressed that you made MorganShow's "Rowdy" look as though he were parking out. Kudos!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet! *does happy dance* Thank you!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

LeahKathleen said:


> I am quite impressed that you made MorganShow's "Rowdy" look as though he were parking out. Kudos!


Thanks! There was no way I could make him look like he was running, so I made him look parked out. :lol:



JustDressageIt said:


> Sweet! *does happy dance* Thank you!


Yep! No Problem.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

JustDressageIt, you're next! Thanks for waiting so patiently.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

For work like yours, I'm happy to wait patiently! Thank you


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

Aw, my baby looks so pretty! Thanks!
And that's cool how you made Rowdy looked parked out! I've never tried that before!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

I hope this is what you were waiting for! Enjoy. 



xxJustJumpItxx said:


> Aw, my baby looks so pretty! Thanks!
> And that's cool how you made Rowdy looked parked out! I've never tried that before!


Thanks! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

I hope everyone liked their photoshop! I enjoyed making all of them!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Too cool! Thank you so much for taking the time to do that for me... I really appreciate it  I love it.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Too cool! Thank you so much for taking the time to do that for me... I really appreciate it  I love it.


No Problem! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

thank you for the so hott im smoking =)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow you are really good! Do you know how to get a copyright watermark out of a photo? (I know, I know, you're not supposed to!) ;-) Here are some of mine if you'd like to play with them 

Show name: Hoofprints in the Sand
Barn name: Sandie
Colors: Our show color is burgundy


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Liz Norris said:


> I absolutely love it!!! And if you still want me to sketch your horse in return, just post the pic you want drawn. I'll get to it when I have a chance.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Liz


Liz, is the sketch in your avatar a sketch you did?? If so, you are REALLY talented!!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Aww I just read the whole thing and noticed you're not doing any more, sorry :-( But I must say, you've got a real talent with these!!!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I want one!!! lol! Thx in advancee

Barn name-Sheena
Show Name-Vanillabean
Colors-Huntergreen...but whatev looks good ... lol she looks good in anything! except red


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks everybody! Yeah, school has started and I have no time to make anymore. PM me on a holiday, I'm free. :lol:


----------

